# A substitute for Papy



## Mark in wi (Apr 22, 2018)

A coworker of mine recently graduated and as part of his celebration he had a glass of Papy Van Winkle. He enjoyed it and now he wants to buy a bottle. I thought I've seem Papy mentioned around here before and was wondering if anyone has good substitutes that are easier to find and reasonably priced. If there is a clear favorite i may even buy him a bottle since i never was able to buy him a drink after he graduated and got the new job. 
Thanks for the help,
Mark


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Can't help you on the Pappy. Never had any. But if you're simply looking for good small batch Bourbons at a reasonable price, two of my favorites are Elijah Craig and 1792. I'd choose either one over many/most much more expensive whiskeys I've tried.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Mark in wi said:


> A coworker of mine recently graduated and as part of his celebration he had a glass of Papy Van Winkle. He enjoyed it and now he wants to buy a bottle. I thought I've seem Papy mentioned around here before and was wondering if anyone has good substitutes that are easier to find and reasonably priced. If there is a clear favorite i may even buy him a bottle since i never was able to buy him a drink after he graduated and got the new job.
> Thanks for the help,
> Mark


Whisky is a personal choice in the sense. That taste is very subjective. Just like cigars one mans meat is another's poison. Just like Cuban cigars there is nothing quite like Pappy IMHO. That being said i still drink Bourbon and will switch from clears to bourbon. Right after Labor day. Some of my favorites when i don't feel like spending all the money that a bottle of Pappy demand are. In no particular order. :vs_cool:

Knob Creek
Blanton's
John E. Fitzgerald Larceny
Maker's 46
Maker's Mark
Maker's Mark Cask strength
Garrison Brothers not from Kentucky but any of their releases are exquisite as of late.


----------



## CgarDann (Aug 4, 2019)

Mark in wi said:


> A coworker of mine recently graduated and as part of his celebration he had a glass of Papy Van Winkle. He enjoyed it and now he wants to buy a bottle. I thought I've seem Papy mentioned around here before and was wondering if anyone has good substitutes that are easier to find and reasonably priced. If there is a clear favorite i may even buy him a bottle since i never was able to buy him a drink after he graduated and got the new job.
> Thanks for the help,
> Mark


I also think there is nothing quite like Pappy but there are plenty of good bourbons. What price range are you looking at?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8 (Mar 30, 2016)

Some of it depends on what's available in your area. Here in Cincinnati (even though we are 2 hours away from the distillery) it is difficult to find Blanton's. But friends that I've spoken to in different parts of the country have an easier time getting it. 

My vote would be 1792, Blanton's (maybe just because it's somewhat of a rarity around here) and Weller 12.

1792 accolades
Jim Murray chose 1792 Full Proof as his 2020 World Whiskey of the Year.

International Whisky Competition winners:
1792 Full Proof - Best Cask Strength Bourbon
1792 Single Barrel - Best Single Barrel
1792 12 year - finished in 2nd, behind Ealge Rare 10 Year for Best Bourbon

Weller 12
Weller 12 and Pappy are both produced at the same distillery. Alot of folks claim it is the poor man's Pappy, that the Pappy 12 year that just misses the cut gets bottled as Weller 12

And here is a cool Bourbon Family Tree if that helps at all.


----------



## Mark in wi (Apr 22, 2018)

CgarDann said:


> I also think there is nothing quite like Pappy but there are plenty of good bourbons. What price range are you looking at?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For a gift I was thinking around $100 or less. I'd like to get him something nice but also something he can afford if he likes it.

Keep um coming!


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

This is probably not helpful, but whenever someone asks for a bourbon suggestion, I always go to Woodford. Nothing rare or special, but just damn good. I can honestly say that most people who have taken that suggestion have come back to me and said they truly enjoy it. I know they also have some limited releases, which I have not tried, but they are impossible to find around here. The Double Oak version is more expensive and while I enjoy it, I still prefer the gold ole Woodford Reserve.


----------



## CgarDann (Aug 4, 2019)

In that price range I would recommend

Links are just for reference purpose

Four roses single barrel

https://caskcartel.com/collections/bourbon/products/four-roses-single-barrel

Eagle rare 10 yr old

https://caskcartel.com/collections/...10-year-old-kentucky-straight-bourbon-whiskey

Old forester 1920

https://caskcartel.com/collections/...orester-1920-kentucky-straight-bourbon-whisky

1792 single barrel

https://caskcartel.com/collections/...ngle-barrel-kentucky-straight-bourbon-whiskey

Weller special reserve

https://flaviar.com/wl-weller/wl-we...OS4-yHN4FXnuTvaJ4Eu_KGqkNM8L_fvMaAqrLEALw_wcB

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark in wi (Apr 22, 2018)

Thanks for the links! Plan to go out weekend and see what's available.


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

I second the Four Roses suggestion.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

https://bourbonveach.com/2019/07/22/bourbon-barons-julian-p-van-winkle/

:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

https://www.foodandwine.com/cocktails-spirits/25-most-important-bourbons-ever-made

As you will see here Pappy does not even come in first.
As i said earlier taste is very subjective.
And the younger generation.
See's bourbon in a whole new light.
None the less it is a good read. :vs_cool:


----------



## Mark in wi (Apr 22, 2018)

Well this is what I found. It appears to be something liked. The local store apparently only got a case and keeps it in the office. They put a notice on their Facebook page for people to come in and ask for it. They now have only 3 bottles left after receiving the case Wednesday.

Thanks for all the input! I'll give an update after he lets me what he thinks.


----------



## Mark in wi (Apr 22, 2018)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> https://www.foodandwine.com/cocktails-spirits/25-most-important-bourbons-ever-made
> 
> As you will see here Pappy does not even come in first.
> As i said earlier taste is very subjective.
> ...


Thanks for the link. I was looking for something similar because he liked the Pappy so much. He mentioned he likes one of the small batch listed above and I thought I'd find him something to try that's in the "next price range up." He said someday he will be able to buy a bottle of Pappy but for now he'll stick to the more common brands.

The links have been good for my burbon education! Thanks.


----------



## cracker1397 (Dec 30, 2017)

Mark in wi said:


> View attachment 285266
> 
> 
> Well this is what I found. It appears to be something liked. The local store apparently only got a case and keeps it in the office. They put a notice on their Facebook page for people to come in and ask for it. They now have only 3 bottles left after receiving the case Wednesday.
> ...


A whole case?!?!?! We don't even see a single bottle make it down here. Never seen it in the wild

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2019)

Pappy is phenomenal.....but there’s so many different flavors out there. It’s difficult to pick. I don’t have vast experience but I do have a friend that does. Last Christmas party we had a go at every bottle except some super rare Pappy bottle. But everything else was open bar......


----------



## LeafNbottle (Nov 26, 2020)

Mark in wi said:


> View attachment 285266
> 
> 
> Well this is what I found. It appears to be something liked. The local store apparently only got a case and keeps it in the office. They put a notice on their Facebook page for people to come in and ask for it. They now have only 3 bottles left after receiving the case Wednesday.
> ...


This is my favorite sipping one! Wish I could get my hands on one around here

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

LeafNbottle said:


> Mark in wi said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 285266
> ...


Star wine and liquors in coconut creek


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

You can get Weller between $25-$50 if you can find it. I just purchased a bottle but they had it hidden away and not on the shelf.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2019)

It’s crazy how some bottles are plentiful in certain regions. Eagle Rare 10 is $30 at every local grocery store and Buffalo Trace sits out in cases. But some friends on the West Coast can’t find those and pay a mint.


----------

